# Which is better?



## b3aver (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,
I'm planning to work and spend several years in NSW rural areas. I'm looking for a town which is nice and if it's possible, not too lonely especially at night. I have a list of towns in NSW that caught my interest. They are condobolin, moore, tenterfield, armidale, griffith, and broken hill. Does anybody live in towns I mentioned above or maybe someone who have lived in one of the towns above? ? If so, please tell me a bit about your town (or your experience), I'm willing to know more about it. Thank you


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

b3aver said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning to work and spend several years in NSW rural areas. I'm looking for a town which is nice and if it's possible, not too lonely especially at night. I have a list of towns in NSW that caught my interest. They are condobolin, moore, tenterfield, armidale, griffith, and broken hill. Does anybody live in towns I mentioned above or maybe someone who have lived in one of the towns above? ? If so, please tell me a bit about your town (or your experience), I'm willing to know more about it. Thank you


I assume you have a visa to do this!
But anyway, lived in BH once, an old mining town that has less and less to mine and is slowly dying and will need other activity in the longer term, tourism becoming more important, it kind of being one of the gateways to the outback but being well away from nearest major river, The Darling, there'll alwaysd be limitations and not to mention it's a good size hike from anywhere else .
Also very dry and bloody hot for a good six months of the year and nightlife would be getting close to non-existent.
Griffith is a smaller place in irrigation region and once somewhat infamous for Pot and criminal activity, a bit out in middle of nowhere.
Condobolin is tiny, don't know Moore and Armidale, a popular University Town would be my pick for you, both Tenterfield or Tamworth also being options but I'd expect your nightlife options for tenterfield to be rather minimal.
You'll likely find that other than Uni students [ and may even be one in Tamworth [ Home of Country music ] too ] and a few pubs, country town night life will revolve about sporting clubs to a large extent.


----------

